# Weberhaus in Kansas



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Long time lurker but this is my first post. We are looking for a new family member in 2012. We have a 21 month old shepherd that we have in agility and obedience. We caught the training bug and really enjoy the training we have been able to do. 

Our current Shepherd, Duke, is a tremendous joy for us. He pretty much goes everywhere we do and is our constant shadow. We wouldn't trade him for anything. I'm sure a lot of you understand. However, we are looking for a shepherd with just a little more drive and desire to work for our next puppy. Don't get me wrong. Duke will work for us. It is just hard to get that super intent focus from him. A lot of that may be us as trainers. Regardless, we would like a working puppy with genetic traits stacked in his or her favor that we can title and be competitive with in obedience and agility. We'll split time training Duke and the new puppy and plan to work with both.

I've emailed and spoken to some breeders here in the midwest. Certainly there are probably some great ones I didn't know about and haven't contacted. However the one I am leaning towards based on my research and conversations so far is Weberhaus in Edgerton, Kansas WeberHaus German Shepherds 

I've had some great email conversations with Malinda, the breeder, at Weberhaus. She really seems to know what she is talking about and is very willing to share information. I also spoke to her on the phone for two hours earlier this week asking questions and gathering additional information beyond our email conversations. My impression is she obviously loves breeding and loves to discuss breeding and pedigrees which I think is extremely cool.

I found the following links referring to Weberhaus in my research when seemed to indicate good things.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/126552-finally-ready.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/125142-puppy-searching.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/169149-finding-breeder.html

She also titles the dogs she breeds, which I think is a good thing, and is very involved with the local Schutzund club in that area. She does OFA and DM testing and her breedings don't seem prolific. I'm going up to Edgerton, Kansas to meet Malinda and her dogs this weekend. If things go well I'd like to put a deposit on an upcoming litter.

Is anyone on this board familiar with Weberhaus or any of the dogs from Weberhaus? I take bringing a new puppy into our home very seriously and want to do a final sanity check before pulling the trigger. Any information on Weberhaus or any Weberhaus dogs that you may have met would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much in advance for any input.

Jason


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I would buy a dog from Malinda.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I do not know much of her, even if I did I'm no expert on breeders. However a breeder in KS that I'm in touch with (she owned Kaos' sister) spoke very highly of Weberhaus. I believe she just used Malinda's stud Miky with her black female. I wish I "needed" another dog, it looks to be a good pairing. Good luck


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

I have talked to Malinda several times via email and she has always come across as very helpful and knowledgeable. I have also heard nothing but good things about Weberhaus from other people.
I know that if I were looking to buy a puppy I would seriously consider Weberhaus.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We bred to one of Malinda's studs, Miky z Tresnaku, last fall. He's the only one of her dogs I really have any strong knowledge of, but I will say we are *very* pleased with the results of that litter. Malinda was also great to work with; very accommodating, communicative and honest.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have spoken with her on another forum I am a member of. She has wonderful dogs. My breeder is actually out there now doing a breeding to Miky.


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your response! After speaking to Malinda I was feeling very confident that she was an excellent breeder. As I mentioned she was super helpful and informative. However, it is nice to get the final bit of validation from some of the members of this board.

We will see how things go but this may be the breeding Planned Breedings. 

Ultimately though I'm counting on Malinda to help me find the right puppy for what we're looking to get. Who knows? It may be some other litter. Thanks again.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would purchase a puppy no problem from her.

I am also keeping my eyes on Miky for my female and will probably contact Malinda in the next year or so about him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Miky is a busy boy!


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

I was just thinking the same thing Onyx! Miky is certainly in demand.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've had my eye on weberhaus for a while now. She knows her stuff and from what i've seen and heard, produces good dogs. I'm by no means an expert however. I do enjoy speaking with her on another board though and she's very knowledgable and helpful.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Missourigsds said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Long time lurker but this is my first post. We are looking for a new family member in 2012. We have a 21 month old shepherd that we have in agility and obedience. We caught the training bug and really enjoy the training we have been able to do.
> 
> ...


Are you going out to her club on Sunday? Maybe I will see you there! I like Malinda! May even be doing a breeding with my Czech bitch to one of her really nice studs Miky z Tresnaku


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL I just finished reading this thread and realized Miky really gets it on! ROFL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

4TheDawgies said:


> LOL I just finished reading this thread and realized Miky really gets it on! ROFL


I would love to see your females pedigree and hear what you are hoping to produce between the two.

I have had two people recommend Miky's pedigree to me for my female and would be interested in comparing pedigrees. 

Would love to chat through PM with you!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I would love to see your females pedigree and hear what you are hoping to produce between the two.
> 
> I have had two people recommend Miky's pedigree to me for my female and would be interested in comparing pedigrees.
> 
> Would love to chat through PM with you!


I'll go ahead and send you a PM


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Excellent, look forward to it!


----------



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

I own a Miky pup, out of Eris v Wildhaus (~15wks now). She is AMAZING! I have posted a video of a training session with her on YouTube titled "Wildhaus pup". She is showing a great deal of promise; good drives, solid temperament, good confidence. I can give more info on her, just pm if your interested. 

Kingsley


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

:thumbup: Very good choice with Malinda.....


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

4TheDawgies said:


> Are you going out to her club on Sunday? Maybe I will see you there! I like Malinda! May even be doing a breeding with my Czech bitch to one of her really nice studs Miky z Tresnaku


4TheDawgies- Yes my family and I are driving up from Springfield, Mo to Kansas City and then going to Edgerton in the afternoon. I'm going to be at Martin Park. Malinda will be working her dogs there so I'm guessing that is where the club meets. We may see you there!

Kingsj- what a nice pup! Loved the video and love the attention you were able to get from such a young pup. Great job.

Thanks to the new posters that responded with input. Malinda and her dogs sure have a lot of fans. I'm excited! Puppies are so much work but also so much fun.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent choice!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Malinda, if you are reading this, I have Miky's song stuck in my head again!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes Malinda, has some nice dogs and I'm out there right now trying to breed to their Miky z Tresnaku


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

My family and I met with Malinda Sunday afternoon. We viewed several of her dogs and she was nice enough to work some of them for us. What nice puppies she has. Great looking dogs, awesome temperaments, and nice drive.

We were able to spend a little more time with Grim and Xena, they are an upcoming planned breeding, and we loved these two dogs. Both are just really neat. We put down a deposit that day. Needless to say we're super excited! :wild:

Thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Good evening Everyone-
Thank you all for your vote of confidence in our program. What all of you had posted with you comments is a goal that was set into motion when I to looked into buying a GSD many years ago. I hope that each and everyone who wished to give a home to this breed will do there research when choosing a breeder who ever it may be and will have a healthy happy dog for many years. Its truly the customers who buy our puppies that make it all worth it.

On a side note something we do different from others is we will produce a few litter with one of our studs and see how they produce good a bad as well as work them to attain there titles as a competition dog before we offer them to outside stud services. This helps us give someone who is looking at our boys as much info as we can before they choose to work with us and our studs. Mikys retirement last year has opened up his services to select females. 
Thank you all again for the kind words and we hope to meet you in person some day. 
You are all welcome to a visit 
Malinda Weber
Weberhaus German Shepherds 
P.S. Miky loves his song and hopes that you can all smile and dance to it.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> Miky is a busy boy!


And happy too I bet!:happyboogie::groovy:


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

if you need a reminder here is the Song Again!!!


----------



## Missourigsds (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Malinda 

Tell Xena to hurry up! I was out looking at crates and other puppy goodies yesterday during lunch. Ridiculous I know.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I told her too But I don't think she cares. LOL the boys keep walking by her and checking. She is such a funny dog she always follows Dragon who is in right now so I keep checking her to make sure I know what days I am on and dont miss anything.
I cant wait for trial time to come around so Grim and get his IPO2 and IPO3 this year. Then hoping for my KKL come Fall at our trail. YAHHH


----------



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

Mike is truly a stud ... great animal


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a feeling this is a total newb question, but here I go - why do some of the dogs' registered names include "z vom Weberhaus," and some just "vom Weberhaus"? They look like amazing dogs, this is just something I noticed and wondered about.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Jessica Years ago when we started breeding we used "Vom Weberhaus" another kennel decided to use our kennel name on there American bred lines. So we added the "Z" to our kennel name. but since that was what we did at the time we have now decided to totally remove to VOM from our kennel and all dogs now reg is simpley Z Weberhaus.
If you have more questions you are welcome to PM me or Call me if you would like more info.


----------

